# CASABLANCA | BCP Tower | 105m | 27 fl | T/O



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)

BCP tower will house the new headquarters of the Moroccan private bank “Banque Centrale Populaire”. Designed by Rachid Andaloussi and Groupe3 Architectes, the tower features a glass curtain wall on the northern facade, whereas the southern facade is covered by white concrete panels emulating the form and function of traditional mousharaby screens, reflecting sunlight and thereby naturally cooling the building.

_All pictures are taken by me_


----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I really like this kind of cladding 
it looks like a huge computer


----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------

